# C. Valley eggs :-)



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Finally have fertilized eggs, after a few rounds of eggs that were no good. They devoloped backbones last week amd now they are wriggling around... Just had to share


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Dont kill 'em!!


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice, congrats on them, that's always exciting.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

kgb said:


> Dont kill 'em!!


I dont kill eggs i kill tads.....

Looks like i can always rely on my wisconsin boys to give me crap


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

3rd egg is developing its backbone, other 2 getting bigger and still wiggling around


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats, i bet you are excited .


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure am, ill try to get pics uploaded when I get my laptop fixed...


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Best pic I could get, there is another one behind the 2, the one in the left is the younger one....


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

One of my eggs is missing its tadpole  and there is another fresh egg!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Found it! The male is transporting, i couldnt get a pic though....


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

that was fast ed nice work


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw the lil one in a film canister this morning, ill try to get a pic tonight. I pulled the other, i figured leave one for them to raise and ill try on the other 2


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Are we talking about C.valley fantasicus or imitator? Either way -congrats!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Imitator, i have 1 in a deli cup now And 2 more developing


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

The 2 developing eggs








The tad im raising








The parents tad


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Have first 2 tads coloring some and their front legs look like they want to pop, also have 7 more tads and 4 eggs devoloping, ill post pics later of one of the tads


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

"pop" sorry guys, my first tad im a lil excited


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

1st oow


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome Ed, congrats!!!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Good stuff Ed, just a few more to go !  can't wait, I'm hanging on every post & photo. Really impressed with your prowess with frogs for having just jumping in the pond not that long ago.


----------

